# Why do I still have the Letterbox?



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

OK, So I have a 32in HDTV with a HD digital cable box. I am watching ABCHD channel, and still have a letterbox view. What am I missing? Is this normal?


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

What's the aspect ratio of the display?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

naybag said:


> OK, So I have a 32in HDTV with a HD digital cable box. I am watching ABCHD channel, and still have a letterbox view. What am I missing? Is this normal?


Not all programs on HD channels are HD...what program are you trying to watch?


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

16:9 / 4:3


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> Not all programs on HD channels are HD...what program are you trying to watch?


At the moment, I am trying to watch the Washington v Tampa Bay football game. And I have the horizontal bars along the top and bottom. I should note that the picture quality is excellent, just can't get rid of the bars.


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

naybag said:


> 16:9 / 4:3


What does that mean?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have found that a lot of the HD network programs are 4:3, and yes, I have seen letterboxed material within the 4:3 frame. Very annoying.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

dgh said:


> What does that mean?


It's a widescreen tv. The aspect ration is 16:9.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

stevel said:


> I have found that a lot of the HD network programs are 4:3, and yes, I have seen letterboxed material within the 4:3 frame. Very annoying.


That is quite annoying. Can anyone else turn to abc hd and tell me what their screen looks like?


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

I am seeing the Redskins in proper 16:9 mode. It appears that your local affiliate is sending the game out down-converted to a 4:3 image. Do other HD broadcasts look correct?

It is certainly annoying, but not at all uncommon. At least in my city, HDTV is very much a work in progress. 

Brian


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Zooming should eliminate the bars.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

naybag said:


> OK, So I have a 32in HDTV with a HD digital cable box. I am watching ABCHD channel, and still have a letterbox view. What am I missing? Is this normal?


How's the HD box connected to the TV?


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> How's the HD box connected to the TV?


Go skins! It's hooked up through audio and video cables into the component 2. It's not with a DVI.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Zooming should eliminate the bars.


If I zoom, then the sreen gets smaller with bars on all four sides.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

My 42" Samsung DLP has a "zoom1" which zooms in the right amount to get rid of the bars at top and bottom of a 4:3 letterbox image.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

BGLeduc said:


> I am seeing the Redskins in proper 16:9 mode. It appears that your local affiliate is sending the game out down-converted to a 4:3 image. Do other HD broadcasts look correct?
> 
> It is certainly annoying, but not at all uncommon. At least in my city, HDTV is very much a work in progress.
> 
> Brian


Thanks. This is helpful. I have seen only a couple of channels in full screen before. At the moment, all but one channel (WJLAHD) have the letterboxes.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm watching the games via WJLADT and they being broadcast in a 16:9 aspect ratio. No need to zoom on my Sammy DLP.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The ABC-HD feed here looks fine too ... fills up the entire screen on my Panny 42" plasma.

The picture looked great ... too bad the Bucs weren't as great.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I have a Panasonic 42", and I can tell which channels are HD, because it doesn't let you change the aspect on HD channels.
Of course that kinda sucks if the HD channels is showing 4:3 content.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

How is your cable box connected to the TV?

Hint: If the answer is not component video cables or HDMI, that probably explains your problem.


----------

